# New Canon 70-200 Cine lens coming at NAB



## ahsanford (Apr 15, 2017)

New Canon 70-200 cine lens coming @ NAB:

https://photorumors.com/2017/04/15/new-canon-cn-e-70-200mm-lens-to-be-announced-at-the-nab-show-next-week/amp/

- A


----------



## sanj (Apr 16, 2017)

This lens is a great idea. Thanks for informing.


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 16, 2017)

Hmm I wonder if this is what we've been hearing about recently..

http://www.canonrumors.com/another-mention-of-a-new-ef-70-200mm-lens-cr2/


----------



## Onisaki (Apr 28, 2017)

I have benefited from your information a lot.


----------

